
Show HN: Chat – simplest live chat widget on the planet - spenceryang
https://keyreply.com/chat
======
spenceryang
Our team built a variety of web and mobile products, to support customers on
websites, we either have to use ugly contact forms, or resort to paying for
expensive and bloated live chat software that we do not need. Our time is
better spend communicating with customers on mobile, via chat and in a
personal way, we want to help owners connect with site visitors directly.

We built Chat by KeyReply to end all of our issues and yours. Simply select
the channel you want customers to reach you on and put it into your website
code. Watch it turn questions from customers to conversations on messenger,
telegram or other applications. Did I mention that it is free forever?

Try it, share it and let’s stop the search for a good live chat widget
forever.

